
Show HN: Generate laughable ideas for silly startups - 19eightyfour
https://ideasforstartups.appspot.com/#humour_for_real
======
rpeden
Silly though it may be, _Decree appraisals in space through puppet theatres_
sounds like fun. So does _Use your cat to grow the galaxy_ , though I'm not
sure my cat would enjoy it.

~~~
19eightyfour
Ha! Thanks . Good one. XD

Just played it again now and got one I'm quite fond of.

 _Disperse micropayments using Millenials_

------
Micoloth
I like how some of these are actually actual startups. Thank you. I needed
someone to say this to not lose all faith in humanity

------
nkg
That one gave me food for thought : "A website for your secrets"

------
wayn3
"Learning for Humans"

First one I got. The machines have become self-aware.

------
timvdalen
Very funny!

I like _A smartwatch to transport wearables_

